# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερινα μάλλον πιασμένη.Τι να κάνω?

## stephan

Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στη σωστή ενότητα οπότε αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ τους μοντ να το διορθόσουν.
Στο ''πανηγύρι'' της ενορίας εντόπισα σε ένα πάγκο με πουλάκια και ψάρια κσι ενα κλουβάκι με καρδερίνες αδαχτυλιδίδοτες (φυσικά) πριν ωρες ηταν δυο τωρα που ξαναπέρασα είχε μήνει μόνο η μία.
Τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω? Θα ρωτησω τον τυπο που τις πουλάει αν ειναι φολεοκατεβασμένη(οπότε η επιστροφη στη φωση δεν μπορει να γίνει) ή πιασμένη. Αν ειναι πιασμένη να την αγοράσω για να την ελευθερώσω ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## mitsman

Στεφανε δινοντας του λεφτα το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να του κανεις το κεφι και να τον εχεις πληρωσει για κατι που δεν του ανηκει και θα εχει ολη την διαθεση να το ξανακανει αφου επιασε!

----------


## stephan

οπότε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

*Αν δεν φορα δαχτυλιδι  , του ζητας  να σου παραδωσει την καρδερινα για απελευθερωση και τον απειλεις αν αρνηθει  ,με καταγγελια στο δασαρχειο  και αμεση στην αστυνομια .Ουτε φραγκο  να μην του δωσεις 

ειδοποιεις αν μπορεις και αμεσα  συγκεκριμενο θηροφυλακα που θα βρεις εδω το κινητο του ,και ο οποιος ηταν και στο περιστατικο που μας κοινοποιησε προσφατα ο Δημητρης ο mitsman και αναφερεται εκει το ονομα του (νομιζω ειναι επανωμη )  και του ζητας οδηγιες 

http://www.fisi.tv/%CE%9F%CE%BC%CE%B...%B5%CF%82.html


για το δασαρχειο στοιχεια θα βρεις εδω 


Το δασαρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης ενέργησε άμεσα !!πολλά μπράβο!!  ποστ 8*Δασαρχειο θεσσαλονικης 
Τηλέφωνο 
:2310545585

----------


## mitsman

παρε θηροφυλακα η δασαρχειο.... εσυ απο μονος σου μην πας να μπλεξεις!

----------


## jk21

εννοειται οτι αν μπορει πρωτα να εχει επικοινωνια (με τον θηροφυλακα ισως ,με το δασαρχειο χλωμο τετοια ωρα ,εκτος αν υπαρχει επιφυλακη ) ,σαφως πρεπει εκεινους να συμβουλευτει πριν ενεργησει !

----------


## stephan

καταγγελία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω αφού είμαι ανήλικος και για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν νομίζω οτι θα με πάρουν στα σοβαρά αν πάω να τους μιλήσω  :sad:

----------


## jk21

παρε εσυ και θα αναλαβουν αυτοι ! μην σε νοιαζει .Ακομα και να μην μπορει να ερθει κανενας ,θα σου πουνε τι θα τους πεις για να << ψαρωσει >> και να σου δωσει το πουλακι .Μετα θα το δωσεις σε κεινους και θα αποφασισουν αν ειναι για απελευθερωση αμεση ή πρεπει να παει ισως προσωρινα σε καποια οργανωση

----------


## stephan

Παιδιά πριν λίγο πήρα στο δασαρχείο, μου ζήτησαν τις σχετικές πληροφορίες (ακριβή περιοχή, είδος πτηνού κτλ). Απο εκεί και έπειτα δεν γνωρίζω τι θα πράξουν αλλα ελπίζω να δράσουν σύντομα αφου μάλλον αύριο το μεσημέρι-πρωί θα έχουν εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## johnakos32

Στεφανο μπραβο και παλι μπραβο μονο και μονο για την προσπαθεια σου να σωσεις το πουλακι εσυ εκανες το σωστο τωρα ειναι στο χερι τους!

----------


## Vrasidas

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια Στέφανε.
Δυστυχώς οι "δυνάμεις" μας είναι μικρές σε καποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπου αυτός που αντιλαμβάνεται την παρανομία είναι ανήλικος. Και είναι καλύτερο να μην "μπλέκει" προσωπικά. Ήταν όμως ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΟ αυτό που έκανες και σε συγχαίρω. Όλοι μας να παίρνουμε παράδειγμα.

----------

